# Termin setzen/ausmachen



## chica_f

Buenos días, 

Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en español los siguientes verbos:

-ein (einen?) Termin setzen
-ein Termin ausmachen
-ein Termin bekommen 

ej.: Machen wir ein Termin aus.

Gracias.


----------



## Tonerl

*Einen Termin „vereinbaren“, zum Beispiel beim Arzt*
*fijar una fecha 
acordar una hora 
pedir hora*

_*einen Termin abmachen 
einen Termin absprechen *_
_*concertar una cita*_
**
*einen Termin beim Zahnarzt haben *
*tener hora en el dentista 

kann ich für nächste Woche einen Termin bekommen? 
podría darme una cita para la semana que viene? 

Saludos*


----------



## chica_f

Tonerl said:


> *Einen Termin „vereinbaren“, zum Beispiel beim Arzt*
> *fijar una fecha
> acordar una hora
> pedir hora*
> 
> _*einen Termin abmachen *_
> _*einen Termin absprechen *_
> _*concertar una cita*_
> 
> *einen Termin beim Zahnarzt haben *
> *tener hora en el dentista
> 
> kann ich für nächste Woche einen Termin bekommen?
> podría darme una cita para la semana que viene?
> 
> Saludos*



Tengo una duda..

"Einen Termin vereinbaren" significa lo mismo que "Einen Termin ausmachen" o Einen Termin setzen"?

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Tonerl

chica_f said:


> "Einen Termin vereinbaren" significa lo mismo que "Einen Termin ausmachen" o Einen Termin setzen"?



*Exactamente !!!*


----------



## chica_f

Tonerl said:


> *Exactamente !!!*


Gracias!!!!


----------



## osa_menor

chica_f said:


> "Einen Termin vereinbaren" significa lo mismo que "Einen Termin ausmachen" o Einen Termin setzen"?


"Einen Termin vereinbaren" significa lo mismo que "Einen Termin ausmachen" (_acordar una fecha_)
"Einen Termin setzen" no siempre tiene que ser en el consentimiento mutuamente. (_fijar una fecha_)


----------



## chica_f

osa_menor said:


> "Einen Termin vereinbaren" significa lo mismo que "Einen Termin ausmachen" (_acordar una fecha_)
> "Einen Termin setzen" no siempre tiene que ser en el consentimiento mutuamente. (_fijar una fecha_)


Gracias por la ayuda!


----------

